# First Long Trip



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Wife & I are headed out in the morning for our first long trip in the 
X-T :waving: 

We're headed to Nova Scotia (Halifax) for a 10 day excursion and expect to put about 4000 kms. on the vehicle. It will be mostly highway driving (at least until we reach Halifax) and it will be interesting to see what appreciable difference there might be in gas consumption, compared to mostly city driving.

No doubt we'll encounter varying driving and road conditions but the real test may be in the level of "comfort" afforded by the X-T as the first leg of our journey (across Newfoundland) will be 10 + hours in duration.

Will provide an update (insight) on our return.

:cheers: to all = Roger


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Have a good and safe trip Roger and let us know how ya go.

Am sure the exy wont let you down


----------



## patrick39 (May 24, 2005)

Enjoy your trip! Please post some pictures when you get home! :cheers:


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Drive safely, man! Enjoy your trip. I doubt the X-trail will let you down.


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

I did a 9000kms trip and found X-Trail very comfortable for long trips. The best fuel consumption was 8L/100kms


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Trip (not adventure) Report*



Canada's Far East said:


> Wife & I are headed out in the morning for our first long trip in the
> X-T :waving:
> 
> We're headed to Nova Scotia (Halifax) for a 10 day excursion and expect to put about 4000 kms. on the vehicle. It will be mostly highway driving (at least until we reach Halifax) and it will be interesting to see what appreciable difference there might be in gas consumption, compared to mostly city driving.
> ...


***************************************
Finally, a few moments to report back on our "trip", on which word I place emphasis, having seen Jalal's "adventure" exploitations (good on you Jalal !!)

Our trip was (fortunately) uneventful, enjoyable and quite comfortable.

We covered only 3054 kms, using 7 tanks of gas (314 liters.). The "average" fuel consumption was 9.7 liters.

The low tank was 8.9 and the high was 10.5. Did not manage to get to the 500 kms per tank mark, which I had hoped to manage. Low was 418 & high was 493.

Road conditions were quite varied, from very level to quite hilly - steep & long upgrades. The X-T did "hunt" quite extensively when using cruise control and would engage with gusto - up to 4500 rpm and sometimes beyond.

After a while, I would disengage the cruise when approaching steep upgrades and control the speed manually - hence no more hunting for the right gear. 

Highway speed ranged from 100 to 140 kph (when passing). X-T seemed to have adequate power for all the tasks at hand and made quick work of passing situations.

Some rough road and construction - all of which were handled with ease.

A/C was on about 80 % of the time - tried turning it off to get a better read on fuel consumption and the wife overheated !! (LOL).

Had about 4 continuous hours of hard rain driving - engaged the AWD mode and it was "transparent".

The comfort and convenience were excellent. We had a 9+ hour drive across Newfoundland and I was not the least bit fatigued on reaching the West coast (did stop for coffee, lunch and mother nature). This is without a doubt the most comfortable, versatile vehicle that I have taken on a long drive.

Night vision, both externally (with fog lights on) and internally were excellent (I kinda like the original dash illumination).

Did some "country road" driving in parts of Nova Scotia and the X-T just swallowed up the curves and bumps - a pleasant "soft ride". All the folks we were with in NS (mostly from parts of Ontario) were quite impressed with the X-T (as were we).

Having made this trip, I now know with certainty that we made the right decision in getting the X-T. I think this one will be a "keeper" for quite a while to come.

Hope all the other members have equally good experiences with their X-Ts.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Thanks for the update Roger,
Nice trip! Nice informative report!

(I'm sure you could share a couple of pictures in the near future to make this thread even more colorful )


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for your comments Roger.

Excellent report and looks like you gave the exy a bit of working and it did perform up to your expectations.

I always find it amazing when exploring the limits of what the car is capable and in our cases we both found-out that it's much more capable that we originally thought.

Yes, it's a keeper for sure


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

Welcome back Roger!
Glad to see you had a good trip.
We've been doing a lot of shorter jaunts so far this summer. Nothing as long as yours. Glad to hear the Xty performed well!
Rookie


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Unfortunately, no pictures.*



ValBoo said:


> Thanks for the update Roger,
> Nice trip! Nice informative report!
> 
> (I'm sure you could share a couple of pictures in the near future to make this thread even more colorful )


Hi Marc:

Unfortunately we did not have a digital camera, at the time. Since our return I've bought a digital (Canon S2 IS) and am just getting into the World of digital photography. Once I figure that out, I'll then explore how to post pics on the site (there have been some threads on this, so I'll "search" before screaming for help)....

Cheers = Roger


----------



## AlexP (Feb 24, 2005)

We just got back from our first long trip.  It wasn't as long as yours, Roger - we only went about 2,200 km. in Ontario. My experience with the X-T was pretty much the same as yours, except that my X-T has a manual transmission so I could choose when to shift on hills. On one long stretch of Hwy 17 I saw better than 8 l/100 km. There was enough confidence to do quadruple passes to get by a lines of cars poking along at 90 km/h. The cargo capacity was welcome, as we did a combination of tenting, hotels, and B&Bs.

Mine's a keeper too...

Al


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Reading posts like this reassure me that I made the right choice when I purchased my X-Trail. 

I'm going to be taking a trip to northern British Columbia from The lower mainland next week. Round trip should be about 8-10 hrs. We are traveling with our 4 month old son so it could be longer. :balls:


----------

